# Fuel Consumption



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

I was wondering what the average mileage for the SpecV is.
I know... I know, this is a performance car, and no one cares about the mileage, but I was just curious.
I get about 26 miles to a gallon ont he highway, and about 22 miles in the city.
I always use the premium gas, I am just following the recommendation in the manual. I am not sure if that helps at all!

Thanks
J


----------



## firehead (Sep 17, 2002)

*mileage*

I get about the same. I filled up tonite. 9.66 Gallons...267.4 miles...you do the math. I drive HARD!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I get 28 mpg. My driving is around town and to work. I do not have a lot of stop and go traffic. I have a PR CAI and a crush bent catback with a flopro muffler. After I installed the two mods, my mileage went up from 26/27 mpg to 28 mpg and is now very consistent. I usually shift between 3000 - 3500 RPM and cruise around 2300 - 2500 in sixth gear. I am not a hard driver.


----------

